

2 Days Loss From Transfers Out Of Godaddy.com: 37,000 - terrellm
http://www.thedomains.com/2011/12/24/2-days-loss-from-transfers-out-of-godaddy-com-37000/

======
powertower
Seriously misleading title.

GoDaddy, with 50,000,000 domains, has lost almost nothing, about 1000 domains,
when you factor in new registrations and new transfer-ins.

We would need the historical records to see more into this.

Hell, it might even look like their registrations and transfer-ins are up due
to being in the news.

I seriously doubt that GoDaddy gives a shit about this.

Their domain business is a complete "loss leader" operation that costs them
about a dollar of loss on each domain they sell.

Hosting accounts is where it counts the most for them and I can tell you few,
if any, people will be transferring hosting accounts out as it's a complete
pain in the ass.

~~~
gerggerg
_I seriously doubt that GoDaddy gives a shit about this._

If by _this_ you mean literal outflow of domains, then I agree. But if you
mean public relations impact their support of and then half ass retraction of
support for SOPA then I disagree. I think the long term effects of all this
calamity are something they very much care about.

~~~
noahc
In general you don't want to piss off your best customers. The type of person
who owns 20+ domains is the type of person you want as a customer (lower
support costs, lower cost per customer acquisition).

The person who owns 20+ domains is the type of person who probably is someone
who cares about SOPA.

I don't think these numbers, really mean anything, to be honest. But I do
think that pissing off the people who are the cheapest customers to acquire
and support and the people who people are going to ask where to register their
domains at is probably not the best business strategy long term.

------
cloudwalking
Looks like GoDaddy didn't actually withdraw their SOPA support:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/npair/godaddy_ha...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/npair/godaddy_has_not_withdrawn_its_official/)

------
lewispb
This is surely just tracking nameserver records (pointing to the Go Daddy
domaincontrol.com domain), the actual number of domains transferred in or out
may be higher.

~~~
FreeKill
Also, unless people are on top of it, it takes more than 5 days usually to
transfer a domain. I'd imagine most people who transferred will be waiting
through that window of time rather than digging for the hidden confirm quickly
option.

~~~
yuhong
Not to mention many major sites are taking a while to transfer because they
want to avoid downtime.

~~~
lewispb
When you transfer a domain and keep the nameservers the same, there will be no
downtime at all.

------
eps
1\. And their typical daily transfer-out rate is...

2\. It'd be interesting to see where these domains went? Namecheap, Gandi,
etc.

~~~
yuhong
"It should also be noted that for the three days prior to the call for the
boycott on Thursday, Godaddy had this amount of transfers out:

that being Monday (8,800), Tuesday (13,000) and Wednesday (14,500)."

------
yummies
Not a very useful statistic considering they must process thousands of
transfers a day due to regular business activity. A better stat might be %
increase or at least the number of transfers above the average. Admittedly,
that would make for a far less catchy blog post.

------
jpdoctor
Whether 37,000 is a big number or not: Kudos to the community for making
themselves heard.

However, godaddy is a pimple on the economy. Somehow, someway, this kind of
activity needs to be multiplied 1000x.

------
mmatey
Ok.. This is either just way off or I'm not reading this correctly. They had
nearly as many transferred in than transferred out yesterday.

Transfered In (20,034) Transferred Out (21,054)

1020 domains is nothing particularly comparing it to the total pointed there:
32,159,050

------
jvandenbroeck
if I interpreted the source of the article correctly, then the article makes a
big mistake, they count the domains that change from godaddies nameservers. If
you don't host with godaddy it wouldn't show in the statistics. Check the link
to which the article refers.

------
science_robot
in domains not dollars.

------
pokoleo
how long until they realize that it's not spelled reditt?

